# My 30cm Cube Shrimp Tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

So here's the story, I went yesterday to AI to get some ADA 1 soil, but saw the 30cm cube and I couldn't resist the temptation of getting one! Grrrr!! Lol! Anyway, im trying to keep it as simple as possible. The light, heater, and filter are taken from another tank.(Took down the 5.5g betta tank and put him in the tank for the time being ) So as far as this goes I've only spent some $$$ of the tank and substrate(still have over a half bag left). And of course will spend some $$$ on the stock as well.

As for the plants, some are taken from the old tank and some are given by Igor(really awesome guy here people!). There are some crypts, java ferns and hygro(forgot the specific names lol) and also forgot the name of the floating plant. Oh! and still waiting for a good Samaritan that would donate some moss clippings lol!

Anyway, the tank is currently cycling now! I plan on stocking S/S+ CRS(waiting for Frank's sweet deal of CRS again mwahaha!). 

Any comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

The tank looks great ! Hope to see it's progression


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> The tank looks great ! Hope to see it's progression


Thanks bro! Theres still some stuff that Id like to put in! Ie. Diff. Mosses tied to a rock and a pyramid shrimp cave


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

*Updates*

Just some minor updates for today 

Went to AI earlier for a quick pickup of the pyramid shrimp cave! It was worth it IMO versus fluval's shrimp cave, saved some $$$ and has 2 more tubes than fluval.

Went to DT after to meetup with archgop and bought some riccia and flame moss(and got some very generous amount of plant clippings for free! ).

Anyway, still trying to keep the tank simple and enjoyable, I tried to tie some riccia and flame moss to the pyramid cave, DW, and some rocks.

here's the shrimp pyramid cave









the stuff to be tied and the stuff to be tied on 









tied some riccia and flame moss to DW









first 3 tubes are tied with riccia, bottom tubes are tied with flame moss









side view of the DW and some flame moss on the rock









pyramid shrimp cave in the tank









latest FTS as for July 6, 2011.









I SAY MORE MOSS FOR THE SHRIMPS!!!!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

shooot!! im sorry!! didnt knew they would still appear big after resizing it in paint xD


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Got the mini external canister filter from AI yesterday, installed it and its really quiet!! Ive replaced some of the medias in it with used medias on other tanks to cycle it much faster! Ill test water after I get home today, or tomorrow ^^,


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Got the mini external canister filter from AI yesterday, installed it and its really quiet!! Ive replaced some of the medias in it with used medias on other tanks to cycle it much faster! Ill test water after I get home today, or tomorrow ^^,


it better be for $70 bucks, fyi if you ever plan on putting co2 in the intake of this filter because of the way the intake tube is design where it's a 90 degrees angle and not a round angle the co2 bubbles hits the corners a makes a little noise. flow wise it's pretty low which is perfect for a shrimp tank this size. I just wish that the intake tube wasn't as long as it is.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> it better be for $70 bucks, fyi if you ever plan on putting co2 in the intake of this filter because of the way the intake tube is design where it's a 90 degrees angle and not a round angle the co2 bubbles hits the corners a makes a little noise. flow wise it's pretty low which is perfect for a shrimp tank this size. I just wish that the intake tube wasn't as long as it is.


I really love this filter! Really quiet and its flow is just perfect! Not to mention I got it for $60


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

What's the name of the mini canister ?!?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

where did u get your light?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Alexpatrascu said:


> What's the name of the mini canister ?!?


Its from AI, its name is External 120 mini canister. Ill upload a mini video later just to record that it's really quiet.



alexxa said:


> where did u get your light?


Got the light a year ago from pmall, forgot how much it was but yeah... it still rocks!

As for the tank itself i see some BBA growing! DAAAAARRRNNN ITT!! I really hate that stuff!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

As promised! You can see the video here!






Took out the betta and placed him in his own 10g tank as I plan to put one SAE on the tank for now and hopefully it'll get rid of the BBA


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Copepods started to populate the tank now  hhhmmmm!! Healthy tank?  

Ive also noticed my test strips( the 5 in 1 dip test) are expired -.- tested ammonia(this is not expired liquid test), nothing. Maybe because there are nit enough stuff to pollute the tank, but since I took out the betta ive put some freeze dried krill and its been sitting there now.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Yay!! Just got the shrimps from Frank! Will be uploading some videos/pics when I have the chance 

As promised here's a vid


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Heres some pics!


----------

